# Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.



## biokybernetik (11 März 2009)

Großer *innovativer Fortschritt* . Sie haben die Lösung, dass der Betrag gleich über Ihre Handyrechnung abgebucht wird!

*Klarmobil (Handyprovider) kassiert also sofort per Lastschrift für einen Fremdanbieter, auch wenn Sie keinen Vertrag mit diesem haben.*

Durch Google wurde ich auf die Handyortung mit einem Link aufmerksam gemacht. Auf der Seite wurde ich aufgefordert meine Handynummer einzugeben. bei "Weiter" merkte ich, dass ich einen Vertrag abschliessen sollte und bei bestätigen würde mir eine SMS zugesandt mit einem Code, was den Vertrag bestätige. w*w.mobile-handyortung.de/

Kleingedruckt: Nach Eingabe des Bestätigungscodes erhälst Du max. 3 Applikationen pro Woche. Das visionclubmobilespy Abo kostet 2,99€/Produkt (inkl. 19% MwSt.). Zusätzlich enthält visionclubmobilespy 5 Gratis Ortungen pro Woche. Es gelten die gültigen Internetkosten (WAP, GPRS) meines Providers. Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit per SMS möglich. Hierzu eine SMS mit stop visionclubmobilespy an die 40500 senden. Der Lokalisierung muss zugestimmt werden.

Damit brach ich die Seite sofort ab und erhielt auch keine SMS. Konnte als den Vertrag gar nicht bestätigen.
--------------------------------------
Dass Erwachen kam  mit der Klarmobilrechnung

Klarmobil buchte mir folgenden Betrag zusätzlich zu meinen Gesprächsgebühren ab.
Rechnungsdatum: 

*23.02.2009* Rechnungsnummer: xx Kundennummer: yy​ 
In obiger Rechnung sind enthalten
* Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter  brutto​* 26.01.09 00:07:55 SFA net mobile AG - 00:01  2,9900
02.02.09 06:03:39 SFA net mobile AG - 00:01  2,9900
09.02.09 06:03:48 SFA net mobile AG - 00:01  2,9900
16.02.09 13:04:15 SFA net mobile AG - 00:01  2,9900​* Summe Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter brutto 11,96

*
Den Zusammenhang mit der Handyortung war nicht zu erkennen.
Kein Hinweis auf der Rechnung, was das für Kosten sind. net mobile AG mir unbekannt. Ich, kann heute nicht nachvollziehen, wo Hinweise auf den Anbieter stehen, denn Klarmobil lehnt alle Verantwortung ab 

Ich reklamierte am
*23. 02.09*

Klarmobil steht quer  und verweist auf 

*04.03.09* [email protected]
Von dort bekam ich:

*11.03.09*

Ihre Anfrage an unser Customer Care Team wird unter der Bearbeitungsnummer  20090304212002618 bei uns geführt.

Wenn Sie Ihre Abonnements selber  verwalten oder kündigen möchten rufen Sie bitte folgende Seite auf: goPAY: Abo Verwaltung
Dieser Service  ist für Sie natürlich kostenlos
-------------------------
Dort müssen Sie sich aber mit einem Code einloggen und hätten den Vertrag bestätigt und währen nun rechtlos. Und das ist nicht kostenlos

*10.03.09*

Klarmobile:
Die Abrechnungsmöglichkeit ist für Fremdanbieter nur über Ihre Mobilfunkrechnung  möglich, sodass unsererseits lediglich diese Dienste in dessen Auftrag in  Rechnung gestellt werden. 

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis, dass somit von  unserer Seite keine Gutschrift der Gebühren erfolgen wird.
Das heißt: *ohne Vertrag  wird abkassiert!!*

*11.03.09* von [email protected]

bei Ihrer Anfrage handelt es sich um einen Abodienst der Firma Bob  Mobile
Deutschland GmbH. Der Dienst wurde deaktiviert.

Bei Fragen zum  Inhalt, Bestellvorgang oder weiteren Abonnement angeboten wenden Sie sich  bitte an:Bob Mobile Deutschland GmbH
Internet: www.bobmobile.de Support: [email protected]
d.h. das auch in der nächsten Rechnung Abogebühren enthalten sind.

Nach 3 Wochen haben Sie nun einen neuen Anbieter mit dem der
*"Spass" von vorn beginnt.*​Jetzt kam erst der Zusammenhang mit der Handyortung heraus.

Das Problem ist nun, dass ich den unrechtmäßig erschlichenen Betrag innerhalb 6 Wochen zurückgebucht und der rechtmäßige Betrag überwiesen werden kann. Den Lastschrifteinzug habe ich widerrufen, bekomme aber keine Bestätigung.
Demzufolge muss ich nächsten Monat wieder zurückbuchen und Klarmobil sperrt die Nummer.

Kleingedrucktes

AGB Klarmobile
Verbindungsentgelt wird von klarmobil in Rechnung gestellt. Die etwaige Dienste-Gebühr kann über den anderen Anbieter abgerechnet werden, wird in der Regel aber auch über klarmobil dem Kunden in Rechnung gestellt. Beanstandungen der Dienste-Gebühr sind an den Dienste-Anbieter direkt zu richten, weil das Vertragsverhältnis insoweit direkt zwischen dem Kunden und dem Dienste-Anbieter besteht.

http://www.mobile-handyortung.de/
Nach Eingabe des Bestätigungscodes erhälst Du max. 3 Applikationen pro Woche. Das visionclubmobilespy Abo kostet 2,99€/Produkt (inkl. 19% MwSt.). Zusätzlich enthält visionclubmobilespy 5 Gratis Ortungen pro Woche. Es gelten die gültigen Internetkosten (WAP, GPRS) meines Providers. Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit per SMS möglich. Hierzu eine SMS mit stop visionclubmobilespy an die 40500 senden. Der Lokalisierung muss zugestimmt werden

§ 45i Telekommunikationsgesetz Beanstandungen enthält aber nur Aussagen über  Beanstandungen für Verbindungsentgelte.

Bei Nachbarschaftspost werden Sie wenigstens durch ein Inkassobüro aufgefordert. Das klagt aber nicht, da es an den ca. 27 Millionen/Monat verdient, die zahlen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist mit tausenden Anzeigen überfordert und stoppt das Inkassobüro nicht, obwohl die Forderung rechtswidrig ist.


----------



## biokybernetik (12 März 2009)

*Nachtrag*

Der AB0 Dienst ist zwar deaktiviert, so dass dieselbe Rechnung nur noch einmal diesen Monat abgebucht wird.
Von Rückzahlung ist keine Rede. Ich muss mich nun mit [email protected]  auseinandersetzen, ehe ich das Geld zurückbuchen kann, da habe ich aber nur noch 2 Wochen Zeit. Buche ich dann zurück, sperrt Klarmobil das Handy und ich muss eine neue Handynummer einrichten Als Betreiber einer Webseite für kostenlose Beratung und Dienstleistungen für chronisch Kranke muss ich viele Leute benachrichtigen und bekomme sicher eine Klage von  Klarmobil.

Ergänzung zum 3.-5. Absatz
Die Falle war 
*Googlesuche*: Handyortung ergibt:
_Gratis Handyortung
Mobile Handyortung      Echte Handyortung: Orte jetzt deine Freunde kostenlos ! inklusiv 5 Ortungen gratis_
Ausfüllen:
_Wem willst Du orten
Gib hier die Nummer Deines Freundes ein:_
Weiter
_Lad Dir die Apllikation auf Dein Handy:
Gib Deine Handynr. ein:_
Weiter
_Du bekommst jetzt ein Passwort auf Dein Handy
Gib Dein Passwort ein_

Da ich kein Passwort eingegeben habe, ist auch kein  Vertrag zustande gekommen. Ich hatte das Kleingedruckte gelesen, da war keine Rede von Gratis


----------



## biokybernetik (23 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.*

In der neuen Handyrechnung sind nur noch 3 Monate á 2,99 = 8,97 € abgebucht, so dass das Abo wohl nicht mehr gültig ist.
Klarmobil verweist immer wieder auf Netmobile, obwohl diese auf Bobmobile verweisen.

*Rechnung sowieso undurchsichtig*

Freiminuten für 7 Tage zu und abgebucht ? versteht keiner

Menge Details Zeitraum/Datum Summe Basisleistungen
1 1000 Freiminuten Festnetz (anteilig)
01.03.2009 - 08.03.2009      26,0233 €​1 Gutschrift 1000 Freiminuten Festnetz (anteilig)
01.03.2009 - 08.03.2009     -26,0233 €​Verbindungspreise
61 Netzexterne Verbindungen (NX)
20.02.2009 - 16.03.2009      11,8980 €​Nutzung Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter
1 Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter (SFA)
net mobile AG, Zollhof 17, 40221 Düsseldorf, Deutschland,
Tel.: 0180/2227520, email: [email protected]
23.02.2009 - 23.02.2009      2,9900 €​2 Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter (SFA)
net mobile AG, Zollhof 17, 40221 Düsseldorf, Deutschland,
Tel.: 0180/2227520, email: [email protected]
02.03.2009 - 09.03.2009      5,9800 €

Die Verbraucherzentrale meint, dass wäre ein Rechtsstreit, da müßte ich einen Rechtanwalt einschalten.
Ich bin aber sicher nicht der einzige. Was machen andere Handydienste?  



​


----------



## biokybernetik (26 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.*

Klarmobil erklärt die Rechtmäßigkeit, Geld abzubuchen für Dritte, mit denen ich keinen Vertrag habe.

Am Ende habe ich Links eingestellt avon Betroffenen anderer Provider 

Klarmobil:
_Einen Rückruf können wir Ihnen leider nicht anbieten.
*Wir betonen  nochmals, dass nicht klarmobil Ihnen diese Pakete berechnet hat.* Wir weisen  diese lediglich auf unseren Rechnungen aus und *zahlen diese in Vorkasse für  Sie bei dem Netzbetreiber*.
Die Berechnung erfolgt im Auftrag von der  netmobile AG. 

Ordert ein Kunde einen Mehrwertdienst, so geht er damit  einen Vertrag mit dem Mehrwertdienstanbieter, in Ihrem Fall ist es die  netmobile, ein. Der Dienstanbieter ist dann der Forderungsinhaber und kann und kann  alle Forderungen selber geltend machen. Dadurch,  Durch diese Vereinbarung ist der  *dass die Fremdanbieter den  Forderungseinzug an die Mobilfunkanbieter/-provider abtreten können, kommt  ein sogenannter Premium Large Account 
Vertrag zustande, welcher  "Factoringvereinbarung" genannt wird.*
entsprechende Mobilfunkanbieter/-provider berechtigt,  Fremdanbieter-Forderungen geltend zu machen.

Wir bitten Sie daher, Ihre  Zahlungsrückforderung bei der netmobile AG einzureichen.

_*Net mobile sagt bobmobile war´s, bobmobile antwortet nicht.*Das es ein allgemeines Problem istzeigen die folgenden Links:
Was tun bei erhöhter Handy-Rechnung?
kostenlose Handyortung - Sat.1 Forum
Bobmobile - Abo ohne Einwilligung / Bestätigung - Seite 2 - Sms & Handy Forum
Bobmobile kündigen / stoppen - Sms & Handy Forum
Bobmobile - Abo ohne Einwilligung / Bestätigung - Sms & Handy Forum
openPR.de - Pressemitteilung - Tariftipp.de - Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen - ?Aktivierung von Handy-Ortung per SMS unsicheres Verfahren?
Handy-Ortung: Wenn der Chef zum Big Brother wird - Computer - WDR.de
Re:NochneAbo-FalleBOBMOBILENET.Mobilewebspyfür'sHandy!Vorsicht! | VorsichtKunde | c't-TV Themenforen
Re:NochneAbo-FalleBOBMOBILENET.Mobilewebspyfür'sHandy!Vorsicht! | VorsichtKunde | c't-TV Themenforen
Bobmobile - Furzende Affen - Lesen Sie Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Teleton (26 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.*



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Klarmobil erklärt die Rechtmäßigkeit, Geld abzubuchen für Dritte, mit denen ich keinen Vertrag habe....
> 
> A Durch diese Vereinbarung ist der  *dass die Fremdanbieter den  Forderungseinzug an die Mobilfunkanbieter/-provider abtreten können, kommt  ein sogenannter Premium Large Account
> Vertrag zustande, welcher  "Factoringvereinbarung" genannt wird.*
> entsprechende Mobilfunkanbieter/-provider berechtigt,  Fremdanbieter-Forderungen geltend zu machen.


Erstaunlich wie offenherzig die zugeben, dass die Forderungen aus abgetretenem Recht geltend gemacht werden. Dann gilt natürlich auch der §404 BGB


			
				§ 404 schrieb:
			
		

> Einwendungen des Schuldners
> Der Schuldner kann dem neuen Gläubiger die Einwendungen entgegensetzen, die zur Zeit der Abtretung der Forderung gegen den bisherigen Gläubiger begründet waren.


Wenn ich beim Dienstanbieter nicht zahlen muss brauche ich es über §404 BGB beim Provider auch nicht, selbst wenn dieser wegen der Beute gegenüber dem Dienstanbieter schon in Vorlage getreten ist.


----------



## biokybernetik (26 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.*

An alle Betroffenen

Beim zuständgen Staatsanwalt für den Handybetreiber Strafanzeige stellen, da ja der Handybetreiber kassiert hat.
Dort die auf meiner Seite gesammelten Links anderer Betroffener mit angeben, damit klar wird, das es eine neue Masche  ist. 
Dei Kopie an den Handybetreiber hat nun Wirkung gezeigt, da sich nun der Chef eingemischt hat.

Ich würde sonst innerhalb 6 Wochen die Rechnung zurückbuchen und den gerechtfertigten Betrag überweisen. Da sperrt der mir evtl. mein Handy da habe ich aber schnell einen anderen Betreiber. 

Das Ganze ist aber ein größeres Problem als Nachbarschaftspost. Dort mußte aber das Inkassobüro klagen. Das hat aber nicht geklagt, da pro Monat aufgrund der Drohung des Büros immerhin monatlich 27 Millionen eingegangen sind. Hier wird die Summe größer.


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.*



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Beim zuständgen Staatsanwalt für den Handybetreiber Strafanzeige stellen, da ja der Handybetreiber kassiert hat.


Das ist mMn Unsinn! Die Mobilfunkunternehmen kassieren zwar mit, sind aber ursächlich für das Problem nicht verantwortlich. Außerdem ist das in erster Linie eine zivile Sache, deren Klärung nicht den Strafverfolgern obliegt.



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Dort die auf meiner Seite gesammelten Links anderer Betroffener mit angeben, damit klar wird, das es eine neue Masche  ist.


Jeder einzelne Fall wird in diesem Stadium nur für sich allein geprüft (wenn überhaubt, siehe zuvor!) Was irgendwer auf seiner Seite sammelt ist dabei für Staatsanwälte eigentlich immer bedeutungslos.



biokybernetik schrieb:


> ...sperrt der mir evtl. mein Handy da habe ich aber schnell einen anderen Betreiber.


Wer auf seinen Vertrag angewiesen ist, hat mit der Sperrung seines Vertrages nur Schererei.



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist aber ein größeres Problem als Nachbarschaftspost.


Woher willst du das wissen? Ich nehme mal an, dass du nicht einmal weißt, wer die hessischen Betreiber der Nachbarscahftskiste wirklich sind, oder?



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Dort mußte aber das Inkassobüro klagen.


Inkassobüros klagen i. d. R. nicht, da sie zumeist nicht die Forderungsinhaber sind, kein Mandat dazu haben oder das Prozessausfallrisiko unverhältnismäßig hoch wäre, insbesondere bei Massenforderungen.


----------



## Teleton (27 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.*



> Großer innovativer Fortschritt . Sie haben die Lösung, dass der Betrag gleich über Ihre Handyrechnung abgebucht wird!


Das ist nicht neu sondern seit Jahren exakt das hinter dem ganzen Premium-SMS-Müll und Handyabos stehende Geschäftsprinzip bei nahezu sämtlichen Anbietern.
Der Netzbetreiber/Provider beruft sich darauf nur die Technik und nicht die Dienste zur Verfügung zu stellen, will aber trotzdem die Kohle für die komplette Leistung. Wer nicht zahlt bekommt das volle Einzugsinstrumentarium der Netzbetreiber (Sperre, Kündigung, Schadenersatz für restliche Laufzeit, Inkassoschegen usw.) zu spüren. Da die Netzbetreiber/Provider dem Nutzlosdienstanbieter den Beuteanteil schon vorfinanziert haben hängen die sich in die Eintreibung der Forderungen richtig rein.
Aus diesem Grund kann ich mich dieser Aussage auch nicht anschliessen:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mobilfunkunternehmen kassieren zwar mit, sind aber ursächlich für das Problem nicht verantwortlich.


Keiner zwingt die Mobilfunker sich am Einzug der Beute zu beteiligen. Erst durch den Inkassodruck der Mobilfunker werden die "Entgelte" für schwachsinnige bzw. fragwürdige Dienste überhaupt möglich.

Die Einschaltung der STA halte ich allerdings auch für sinnlos.


----------



## biokybernetik (27 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.*

Ich weis nur, dass bis jetzt die Betreiber den Betrag einklagen mussten und jetzt der Handybetreiber für sie arbeitet. Wenn das schon so war, dann wußte ich es nicht. Da ist es erstaunlich, das das noch nicht gestoppt wurde. Wir sollten uns nicht gegenseitig belehren wollen, sondern die Abschaffung dieser Mißstände erzwingen. Mein Beitrag war vor der Veröffentlichung von Rechtsanwälten geprüft worden.

Ich bin allerdings im Vorteil, da ich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hatte, weil ich keinen Code eingegeben und vorher abgebrochen habe. 

Wenn der Handybetreiber mitkassiert und es stellt sich heraus, dass die Forderung betrügerisch ist, ist er Mittäter. Das klärt schon der Staatsanwalt. 

Der Handybetreiber hat mich immer wieder auf netmobile verwiesen, obwohl dieser sich auf bobmobile bezieht. Ich konnte das Abo gar nicht löschen, weil ich mich nicht einloggen kann, da kein Vertrag besteht. Deshalb hat netmobile bobmobile veranlasst das ÄAbo zu löschen. Damit ist mein maximaler Schaden reichlich 20 €. Die hole ich mir innwerhalb 6 Wiochen wieder. Da lohnt sich keine Klage. 

Rechtlich habe ich mit dem Handybetreiber einen Vertrag über die Einziehung der Handygebühren und nicht über die Einziehung für Fremdanbieter, mit denen ich keinen Vertrag habe.

Mein Handybetreiber hat aber nach langem hin- und her nach der Strafanzeige und der Liste anderer Betroffener reagiert und überprüft das jetzt intensiv. Er hat erkannt, dass das ein bedeutendes Problem ist.

Die Liste anderer Betroffener war an dieser Entscheidung wesentlich beteiligt. Die Liste ist für den Staatanwalt und die anderen Betreiber insofern interessant, da sie sehen, dass es ein größeres Problem ist. 

Natürlich habe ich geprüft, ob ich schnell einen neuen Vertrag bekommen. 
Hab schon einen, hat mich nur 5 € gekostet. Ohne Grundgebühren.

Das Problem ist ja, dass für jeden Betreiber eine andere Staatsanwaltschaft zuständig ist, die sich ja dannn mit bobmolie beschäftigen müssen. 

Zu Nachbarschaftspost, natürlich weis ich als Betroffener wer das war und der war nicht greifbar. Greifbar war aber dann das zum Betreiber gehörige Inassounternehmen. Weil ich eben mehr wußte, war ich aus der Geschichte sofort raus. Indem ich nicht bezahlte und nicht mehr reagierte  Habe mich aber an die angeschlossen, die Strafanzeige stellten. Das hat nur lange gedauert.
Das ich andere vor der Zahlung warnte, war leider vergeblich, da dort auch solche falschen, irreführenden  Kommentare verbreitet wurden. 
Dass das Inkassobüro nicht klagt, habe ich schon geschrieben.
Beim nächsten mal vorm antworten Gehirn einschalten und nur antworten, wenn man die rechtlichen Zusammenhänge kennt.
Machmal  ist auch ein Umweg kürzer, wie in diesem Fall.

Ich hatte ja schon gewarnt als die Zusammenhänge noch nicht klar warenund ich das von bobmobile noch nicht wußte. Dann hatte mich mein Handybetreiber in einen Kreisverkehr geschickt, der das rechtsabiegen nicht erlaubte.


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.*



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal vorm antworten Gehirn einschalten und nur antworten, wenn man die rechtlichen Zusammenhänge kennt.


Piano, solche Töne sind in diesem Forum  nicht üblich und unerwünscht!


----------



## senioreninfo (29 September 2011)

Nachdem ich diesen Vorgang gelesen habe finde ich ebenfalls man muss im Kern solchen Unternehmen das Handwerk legen. Dazu sollte in Foren immerwieder offen geschrieben werden. Unsere Rechtsprechung lässt leider den Endverbraucher ziemlich im Stich. Man kennt solche Vorgehensweisen und tut lange nichts. Jeder muss sich allein durchkämpfen. Die Maschen gehen weiter. Die Anzahl der Opfer mit kleineren Beträgen füllt denen die Kassen. Ich habe die Kündigung vorsorglich bei Klarmobil ausgesprochen, werde den Betrag bei der Bank widerrufen und den zustehenden Betrag überweisen. Dann warte ich auf die Klage von Klarmobil oder  net mobile AG. Manchmal gibt es doch noch einen Richter der wirkliches Recht ausspricht. Bedauerlich das auch Klarmobil mitspielt, denen hätte ich eine 100% Seriösität ausgesprochen. So kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2011)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> ....finde ich ebenfalls man muss im Kern solchen Unternehmen das Handwerk legen.


Wie sollte man das machen, wo man doch zumeist gar nicht weiß, für was von wem gebucht wird? Außerdem sind alle Provider an dieser Gewinnmasche beteiligt und der Gesetzgeber hat allen Beteiligten die Möglichkeiten eingeräumt. Lies dich hier mal ein:

*Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## senioreninfo (30 September 2011)

stimmt doch. Vorher habe ich das Unternehmen auch noch nicht gekannt. Hier im Forum wurde mir es erst klar. Jetzt erwarte ich von Klarmobil die Sturheit der Durchsetzung und den Verlust meiner Handynr. Das brauche ich erst schriftlich. Dann Klage ich auf Schadenersatz aber von Beiden. Die Anzeige auf Betrug bei der Kripo erfolgt sowieso. Berichte wenn es weitergeht.


----------



## LissyGold (17 November 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wie sollte man das machen, wo man doch zumeist gar nicht weiß, für was von wem gebucht wird? Außerdem sind alle Provider an dieser Gewinnmasche beteiligt und der Gesetzgeber hat allen Beteiligten die Möglichkeiten eingeräumt. Lies dich hier mal ein:
> 
> *Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*



Was von wem abgebucht wird ist völlig klar. Der Provider bucht Beträge vom Konto seines Kunden ab. In wessen Auftrag er das vermeintlich macht, spielt absolut keine Rolle! Ich als Mobilfunkkunde verklage meinen Provider. Ob und wen dieser in Regress nimmt, interessiert mich null!


----------



## LissyGold (17 November 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> *AW: Neue Masche bei dem z.B. Klarmobil Kosten für Fremddienste abbucht.*
> 
> .....  Die Einschaltung der STA halte ich allerdings auch für sinnlos.




Und weshalb bitteschön? Sofern ein Einzelner den Staatsanwalt einschaltet, mag das nicht sonderlich erfolgsversprechend wirken, sinnvoll und vor allem RECHTENS ist es aber allemal! Es gibt exakt zwei Möglichkeiten: 1. sich diesen Betrügern unterwerfen, nichts unternehmen und deren Betrügereien somit unterstützen oder 2. sich diesen Betrügern in den Weg stellen... nicht wegsehen und nicht schweigen, sprich, Strafanzeige erstatten! Keine Staatsanwaltschaft in diesem Lande kann eine Anhäufung an Strafanzeigen ignorieren.


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2011)

Ja wenn alle die Anzeige bei der gleichen Staatsanwaltschaft einreichen würden ...
Nur ist leider die Masse der Abgezockten nur noch froh daß sie mit vielleicht "nur" 4,99 € davongekommen sind und zu unwissend/phlegmatisch/ängstlich um dann noch zur Polizei oder StA zu rennen. Und wenn Du Dir die entsprechenden Posts genauer ansiehst verstehst Du was ich meine.
Daraus resultiert unsere etwas resignierte Einschätzung zu Sinn und Unsinn einer Strafanzeige


----------



## Teleton (17 November 2011)

LissyGold schrieb:


> ... oder 2. sich diesen Betrügern in den Weg stellen... nicht wegsehen und nicht schweigen, sprich, Strafanzeige erstatten! .


Am meisten tust Du Betrügern weh indem Du die Sache zivilrechtlich angehst und ein obsiegendes Urteil veröffentlichst. Anspruchsgegner ist dabei- wie selbst festgestellt hast-   der Hehler der seine Vertragstaschendiebe vorfinanziert, also der Provider.


----------



## LissyGold (17 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ja wenn alle die Anzeige bei der gleichen Staatsanwaltschaft einreichen würden ...
> Nur ist leider die Masse der Abgezockten nur noch froh daß sie mit vielleicht "nur" 4,99 € davongekommen sind und zu unwissend/phlegmatisch/ängstlich um dann noch zur Polizei oder StA zu rennen.....



Scheint so, ja.... und genau DAS will mir nicht in den Sinn! Bei jedem Gewaltverbrechen, das in der Öffentlichkeit stattfindet, geht (zu Recht) der Schrei nach Zivilcourage durch dieses Land... Hinz und Kunz prangert lauthals die Zuseher an und fordert das Einschreiten ob der Gefahr für den eigenen Leib und das eigene Leben. Geht es aber darum, ein paar E-Mails zu schreiben, ist Hinz und Kunz zu phlegmatisch und zu ängstlich? Du hast Recht.... aber das kann es doch wirklich nicht sein, oder? Was leben wir denn unseren Kindern vor? Wie sollen die noch Recht von Unrecht unterscheiden können? Ich habe in den letzten Wochen diverse Gespräche mit meinem Jüngsten und dessen Freunden geführt. Dabei ging es, neben vielen anderen Themen, auch um Mobbing im Internet/in der Schule und um Handy-Abzocke. Die Ansichten der Teenager haben mich erschreckt! Der "Lösungsvorschlag" zum Thema Mobbing war beinahe einhellig: Wegziehen! .... die Lösung für Handy-Abzocke war ebenso einhellig: Provider wechseln! Die Begründung für diese "Lösungen" war durch die Bank und frei übersetzt: "Wozu denn Stress? So ist es eben."


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2011)

> Scheint so, ja.... und genau DAS will mir nicht in den Sinn!


Uns hier auch nicht - nur haben wir festgestellt daß der Einschlag von Windmühlenflügeln durchaus schmerzhaft ist.
Jetzt beschränken wir uns letztendlich situativ unterschiedlich (neben unserer Hilfe solche Probleme erstmal von der Backe zu kriegen) darauf Irrtümer im Unterschied zwischen Straf- und Zivilrecht aufzuklären und die Erwartungen die viele an eine Strafanzeige haben zu dämpfen.
Was sollen wir tun wenn einer weder nervlich, pekuniär oder intellektuell in der Lage ist das juristisch durchzuziehen? Sollen wir so jemand raten sich gegen die Abzocker mit einem gutmütigen Allrounderanwalt vor Ort in den Ring mit den abgebrühten Abzockern zu begeben? Wenn sie denn überhaupt dingfest zu machen sind und nicht in irgendeinem Briefkasten auf dem Affenfelsen oder einer Karibikinsel sitzen.
Wenn wir könnten wie wir wollten täten wir - und das nicht zu knapp


----------



## LissyGold (17 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ja wenn alle die Anzeige bei der gleichen Staatsanwaltschaft einreichen würden ...



Diesbezüglich können wir doch aufklären.  Jeder Provider hat auf seiner  Internetseite ein "Impressum" (meistens sehr klein geschrieben, irgendwo am Ende der page) angegeben. Dort ist der Sitz der Gesellschaft und das Registergericht angeführt. Ist das beispielsweise Hamburg, kann ich direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg oder bei jeder beliebigen Polizeidienststelle in Hamburg Strafanzeige erstatten. Eine simple Mail genügt! Einfach in google oder jede andere Suchmaschine "Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg" oder "Polizei Hamburg" eingeben... auf die Internetseite gehen... auch dort gibt es ein Impressum mit E-Mail-Adresse oder Kontakt-Möglichkeit. Befürchten muss der Anzeigenerstatter übrigens absolut nichts! Sei denn, er hat wissentlich ein Abo abgeschlossen und versucht sich nun, um die "Kosten zu drücken". Es kann nicht mehr passieren, als dass die Anzeige eingestellt wird. Dann hätte er evtl. 3 Minuten seiner Lebenszeit verschwendet.... hoffe, damit kann er leben  ... wobei noch nicht einmal das sicher ist. "Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein"... künftige Abzocke kann auch mit einer simplen E-Mail verhindert werden, die nicht unmittelbar zum Erfolg, sprich, zur Verurteilung der Abzocker führt. Die Masse macht es. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Keine Staatsanwaltschaft in diesem Land kann eine Anhäufung an Anzeigen ignorieren!


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2011)

Wenn Du von uns ein Gruppenbild sähest würdest Du die Fransen sehen die uns von den Lippen und Fingern hängen ...

Aber auch Du verfällst jetzt grade in den Glauben daß ein Staatsanwalt hier viel retten kann.
In vielen Fällen ist es trotz "gefühlter" Abofalle ein Fall fürs Zivilrecht (leider)
Und dann sind wir wieder beim letzten Posting von mir


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Am meisten tust Du Betrügern weh indem Du die Sache zivilrechtlich angehst und ein obsiegendes Urteil veröffentlichst. Anspruchsgegner ist dabei- wie selbst festgestellt hast-   der Hehler der seine Vertragstaschendiebe vorfinanziert, also der Provider.



Die zivilstrafrechtliche Vorgehensweise habe ich vorausgesetzt. Das mit dem obsiegenden (was ein Wort!   Urteil und der Veröffentlichung.. hm... das scheint mir irgendwie seltsam. Klingt mir zu sehr nach mir grundsätzlich verdächtigem Stolz und Drohung.. mag aber an meinen Antennen liegen  Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung heraus kann ich nur berichten, dass die Sache mit den Drittanbietern überhaupt kein Problem ist... wäre da nicht dieses sinnlose "Herumgelabere" (bezieht sich selbstverständlich nicht auf Dich)! Erlaube mir an dieser Stelle bitte ein paar grundsätzliche Feststellungen. Versucht man sich im Internet schlau zu machen über "Handyabzocke" oder das Zusammenspiel Provider/sog. Drittanbieter,  erhält man als Alllererstes den Rat, das Handy-Abo zu kündigen. Bereits das ist absoluter Blödsinn. Wenn ich wissentlich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe, brauche und kann ich noch nicht einmal einen Vertrag kündigen! Bucht mein Provider also Beträge für einen Drittanbieter ab, teile ich meinem Provider mit, dass es keinen Vertrag zwischen mir und diesem Drittanbieter gibt (Schlüsselsatz No. 1!). Begründet mein Provider die Abbuchung mit "renommiertes Unternehmen... bla bla bla... womit auch immer...." antworte ich mit Schlüsselsatz No. 1... und mit sonst nichts! (Wenn ich mit einem Unternehmen wissentlich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe, interessiert mich dieses "Gelabere", sprich, dieses Ablenkungsmanöver nicht. Jede Art von Rechtfertigung verbittet sich von selbst.) Sperrt mein Provider daraufhin meinen Account, teile ich ihm mit, dass die Sperrung jeder Rechtsgrundlage entbehrt (Schlüsselsatz No. 2!) und setze ihm eine möglichst kurz gehaltene Frist für die umgehende Freischaltung (in meinem bzw. im Falle meines Sohnes genügten 8 Stunden). Parallel dazu gebe ich die Lastschriften zurück und überweise selbstverständlich Zug um Zug die zu Recht in Rechnung gestellten Beträge, was ich meinem Provider mitteile („ich weise Sie darauf hin, dass ich meinen Vertragsverpflichtung stets nachgekommen bin“). Sollte der Provider irgendwelche Phantasiebeträge (als Rücklastschriftgebühr oder was auch immer getarnt) in Rechnung stellen, weise ich ihn darauf hin, dass diese der zu tragen hat, der unrechtmäßig abbucht (Schlüsselsatz No 3.!)... also der Provider selbst oder der sog. Drittanbieter. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn... ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass, wenn man eine klare Haltung bewahrt, kurz und sachlich bleibt und sich auf die 3 Schlüsselsätze begrenzt (weniger ist eben doch mehr!), eine Rücküberweisung (aus Kulanz-Gründen) erfolgt. Ich habe jede E-Mail mit dem Satz "zivil- und strafrechtliche Schritte behalte ich mir vor" beendet, was eine Ankündigung ist.. im Gegensatz zur Drohung "wenn nicht, dann....!" Bei all den Emotionen, die angesichts dieser Abzocke nur allzu verständlich sind, gebe ich zu bedenken, dass am "anderen Ende" immer ein Mensch ist, der bei Angriffen erst einmal auf Opposition, sprich, auf Abwehr geht (kleine Küchenpsychologie, Lektion 1  Also immer kurz, bestimmt, sachlich und freundlich bleiben. Resümee (ein ganz persönliches aus eigener Erfahrung heraus): Kurz und sachlich bleiben, was zum Erfolg, sprich, zur Rückerstattung aus Kulanzgründen führen wird, danach aber unbedingt Strafanzeige erstatten und sich auf keinen Fall von dem Kulanz-Geschwafele einlullen lassen! Dieser „kulante Geschäftspartner“ hat versucht, Euch übers Ohr zuhauen… skrupellos abzuzocken! Sein Rechtsfertigungsversuch, damit durchkommt, hat null mit Kulanz zu tun…. es ist eine billige Ausrede. Euer Erleichtersein über sein Einlenken ist sein psychologischer Trick! Er bietet Euch „Kulanz“ an, was Entgegenkommen bedeutet… aber Entgegenkommen wofür? Dafür, dass Ihr seinen Betrug(sversuch) deckt und künftigen  Betrügereien Tür und Tor öffnet? Bitte nicht! Wie erwähnt... Eure Meldung (Mail) an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft/Polizeidienststelle trägt  wesentlich dazu bei, diesen Betrügern ein für alle mal das Handwerk zu legen! Vielen Dank....


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn Du von uns ein Gruppenbild sähest würdest Du die Fransen sehen die uns von den Lippen und Fingern hängen ...
> 
> Aber auch Du verfällst jetzt grade in den Glauben daß ein Staatsanwalt hier viel retten kann.
> In vielen Fällen ist es trotz "gefühlter" Abofalle ein Fall fürs Zivilrecht (leider)
> Und dann sind wir wieder beim letzten Posting von mir



Nichts leider! Das Zaubewort laute nicht "entwederoder", sondern sowohl, als auch!


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Uns hier auch nicht - nur haben wir festgestellt daß der Einschlag von Windmühlenflügeln durchaus schmerzhaft ist.
> Jetzt beschränken wir uns letztendlich situativ unterschiedlich (neben unserer Hilfe solche Probleme erstmal von der Backe zu kriegen) darauf Irrtümer im Unterschied zwischen Straf- und Zivilrecht aufzuklären und die Erwartungen die viele an eine Strafanzeige haben zu dämpfen.
> Was sollen wir tun wenn einer weder nervlich, pekuniär oder intellektuell in der Lage ist das juristisch durchzuziehen? Sollen wir so jemand raten sich gegen die Abzocker mit einem gutmütigen Allrounderanwalt vor Ort in den Ring mit den abgebrühten Abzockern zu begeben? Wenn sie denn überhaupt dingfest zu machen sind und nicht in irgendeinem Briefkasten auf dem Affenfelsen oder einer Karibikinsel sitzen.
> Wenn wir könnten wie wir wollten täten wir - und das nicht zu knapp





Hm... wat n Redeschwall.. in der Tat... beeindruckend!  Aber nun mal Spaß beiseite und nicht böse gemeint.... genau DAS meine ich! Sollte Du Dich in der Art und Weise zur Wehr setzen.. wer bitteschön sollte das ernst nehmen? Affenfelsen... Karibikinsel... schön.. sehr schön!   Und wozu bitteschön versuchst Du diesen Graben zwischen Zivil- und Strafrecht zu schaffen? Das macht null.. aber absolut NULL Sinn!


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Uns hier auch nicht - nur haben wir festgestellt daß der Einschlag von Windmühlenflügeln durchaus schmerzhaft ist.
> Jetzt beschränken wir uns letztendlich situativ unterschiedlich (neben unserer Hilfe solche Probleme erstmal von der Backe zu kriegen) darauf Irrtümer im Unterschied zwischen Straf- und Zivilrecht aufzuklären und die Erwartungen die viele an eine Strafanzeige haben zu dämpfen.
> Was sollen wir tun wenn einer weder nervlich, pekuniär oder intellektuell in der Lage ist das juristisch durchzuziehen? Sollen wir so jemand raten sich gegen die Abzocker mit einem gutmütigen Allrounderanwalt vor Ort in den Ring mit den abgebrühten Abzockern zu begeben? Wenn sie denn überhaupt dingfest zu machen sind und nicht in irgendeinem Briefkasten auf dem Affenfelsen oder einer Karibikinsel sitzen.
> Wenn wir könnten wie wir wollten täten wir - und das nicht zu knapp



Nein.. eben nicht! Es läuft doch schon da schief, wo jemand glaubt, eines Fachidioten zu bedürfen, um seiner "Probleme" Herr zu werden, wie Du es hier, mit Verlaub, verbreitest.  Der Abzocker mag noch so abgebrüht erscheinen... wenn ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen habe, habe ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen! Und um dies klarzulegen, bedarf es keines Fachidioten! Noch ist es in diesem Lande so, dass die Unschuldsvermutung gilt. Habe ich mir nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen, muss der Gegenteiliges belegen, der Gegenteiliges hehauptet. Würdest Du das bitte zur Kenntnis nehmen, ohne verbal aggressiv zu werden? Danke! Ich muss weder nervlich stark, noch pekuniär oder intellektuell zu irgendwas in der Lage sein.. und jurisitsch muss ich gleich gar nichts durchziehen können! Wenn ich mir nichts habe zu Schulden kommen lassen, dann kann ich völlig relaxt den Gegenbeweis abwarten, der nicht erbracht werden kann, da nichts bewiesen werden kann, was nicht stattgefunden hat. Du verstehen?


----------



## Devilfrank (18 November 2011)

LissyGold schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nichts habe zu Schulden kommen lassen, dann kann ich völlig relaxt den Gegenbeweis abwarten, der nicht erbracht werden kann, da nichts bewiesen werden kann, was nicht stattgefunden hat. Du verstehen?



Fein, dass Du das schonmal richtig erkannt hast. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der nächste Schritt - die Erkenntnis, dass bisher keine Staatsanwaltschaft in den hier behandelten "innovativen Geschäftsmodellen" eine Betrugsabsicht sehen konnte. Damit ist der Weg über das Strafrecht nicht erfolgversprechend. Du verstehen?


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2011)

Ich schon verstehen, wir Mitarbeiter in Forum nix brauchen Hilfe wir Haue geben können.
Leute mit nix viel Verstand aber viele Hilfe brauchen. Wir aber nix bei Leute sein und Hande halten können.
Deshalb meist Rat geben wo am wengsten Aua machen.
Das wissen von viele Jahre helfen für andere Leute.
Du auch verstehen?


----------



## Teleton (18 November 2011)

LissyGold schrieb:


> Versucht man sich im Internet schlau zu machen über "Handyabzocke" oder das Zusammenspiel Provider/sog. Drittanbieter, erhält man als Alllererstes den Rat, das Handy-Abo zu kündigen. Bereits das ist absoluter Blödsinn. Wenn ich wissentlich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe, brauche und kann ich noch nicht einmal einen Vertrag kündigen!


Das ist ein logisches kein juristisches Problem. Natürlich kann ich auch einen nicht bestehenden Vertrag kündigen oder auf eine Leiche schießen. Damit erkenne ich auch nichts an. Schlimmstenfalls bleibt der Schuß halt wirkungslos. Bestenfalls habe ich den Mist schon mal für die Zukunft vom Hals.



> Sperrt mein Provider daraufhin meinen Account, teile ich ihm mit, dass die Sperrung jeder Rechtsgrundlage entbehrt (Schlüsselsatz No. 2!) und setze ihm eine möglichst kurz gehaltene Frist für die umgehende Freischaltung (in meinem bzw. im Falle meines Sohnes genügten 8 Stunden). Parallel dazu gebe ich die Lastschriften zurück und überweise selbstverständlich Zug um Zug die zu Recht in Rechnung gestellten Beträge,





> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn... ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass, wenn man eine klare Haltung bewahrt, kurz und sachlich bleibt und sich auf die 3 Schlüsselsätze begrenzt (weniger ist eben doch mehr!), eine Rücküberweisung (aus Kulanz-Gründen) erfolgt.


Glück gehabt, möglicherweise sind Deine Umsätze so gut, dass man Dich nicht verärgern wollte oder der Vertrag steht kurz vor Verlängerung.
Bei vielen läuft es aber anders. Nur weil Du einen Glückstreffer gelandet hast ist noch nicht der Stein der Weisen gefunden
Hier ist ein Bericht über ein solches Verfahren. Die Betroffene scheint genauso vorgegangen zu sein wie Du empfiehlst.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handyabo-klagerücknahme-beim-ag-krefeld-5-c-244-10.33210/



> Noch ist es in diesem Lande so, dass die Unschuldsvermutung gilt.


Unschuldvermutung im Zivilrecht gibt es nicht, da stellen sich Fragen der Beweislst und des Anscheinsbeweises.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2011)

LissyGold schrieb:


> Keine Staatsanwaltschaft in diesem Land kann eine Anhäufung an Anzeigen ignorieren!


Oh doch! Das ist gelebte Praxis in den Amtsstuben. Im Bedarfsfall (ob der Masse) werden entweder die Anzeigen gar nicht mehr erfasst und gleich fürs Archiv gebündelt oder es werden zusätzliche Archivräume geschaffen, in denen die Akten einstauben können. Lass die eines sagen: so viele Anzeigen kann es gar nicht geben, wie man sie postum einstellen kann - vor allem diese Onlineanzeigen, denen es nicht nur an Qualität für eine ernst zu nehmende Sachbearbeitung sondern auch zumeist an den Beweismitteln (Rechnungen, Screenshots u.s.w.) mangelt.


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Fein, dass Du das schonmal richtig erkannt hast. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der nächste Schritt - die Erkenntnis, dass bisher keine Staatsanwaltschaft in den hier behandelten "innovativen Geschäftsmodellen" eine Betrugsabsicht sehen konnte. Damit ist der Weg über das Strafrecht nicht erfolgversprechend. Du verstehen?



Es geht nicht um das Geschäftsmodell. Es geht darum, dass mir Forderungen in Rechnung gestellt und abgebucht werden, die jeder Rechtsgrundlage entbehren! Wenn ich wissentlich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe (und nur davon spreche ich, wie oben bereits erwähnt), können keine Forderung entstanden sein.


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das ist ein logisches kein juristisches Problem. Natürlich kann ich auch einen nicht bestehenden Vertrag kündigen oder auf eine Leiche schießen. Damit erkenne ich auch nichts an. Schlimmstenfalls bleibt der Schuß halt wirkungslos. Bestenfalls habe ich den Mist schon mal für die Zukunft vom Hals.
> 
> Glück gehabt, möglicherweise sind Deine Umsätze so gut, dass man Dich nicht verärgern wollte oder der Vertrag steht kurz vor Verlängerung.
> Bei vielen läuft es aber anders. Nur weil Du einen Glückstreffer gelandet hast ist noch nicht der Stein der Weisen gefunden
> ...



Das mit der Kündigung kann man natürlich so sehen. Allerdings sollte man sich dann gleichzeitg darauf einstellen, dass im Ernstfall ein gegnerischer Anwalt diese Vorgehensweise und die vermeintliche Motivation dafür zerpflücken wird. Denn 1. gibt es keinen rational nachvollziehbaren Grund, ein Abo zu kündigen, das nicht besteht.... und 2. trete ich mit einer SMS (auch mit einer Kündigungs-SMS) an eine Abo-Nummer in eine Geschäftsbeziehung ein. Hat die bis dato nicht bestanden, wäre diese Vorgehensweise äußerst töricht.

Zu meinen bzw. unseren Umsätzen (tut hier zwar nichts zu Sache, aber ich werde Deine Neugierde gerne befriedigen : Die liegen für 3 Handys bei durchschnittlich 10-15 Euro/Monat. Vertragsverlängerungen stehen nicht an. Zum Glückstreffer: Den hab ich bereits mehrfach gelandet, auch für Freunde und Bekannte. Zum Stein der Weisen: Verstehe mich als Realist... verschone mich mit diesem Zeugs! Ob es daran liegen mag?  

Unschuldsvermutung - Strafrecht / Beweislast - Zivilrecht ... korrekt!


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Oh doch! Das ist gelebte Praxis in den Amtsstuben. Im Bedarfsfall (ob der Masse) werden entweder die Anzeigen gar nicht mehr erfasst und gleich fürs Archiv gebündelt oder es werden zusätzliche Archivräume geschaffen, in denen die Akten einstauben können......



Ja, das kann natürlich passieren und das ist auch verständlich oder im Einzelfall sogar notwendig. Wie oben bereits erwähnt.... dann hat man eben ein paar Minuten seiner wertvollen Lebenszeit einem hehren Ziel geopfert. Die Anzeigen-Anhäufung hat die Staatsanwaltschaft dann aber nicht wirklich ignoriert, wenn sie ob der Masse nicht alle bearbeiten kann, oder?


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich schon verstehen, wir Mitarbeiter in Forum nix brauchen Hilfe wir Haue geben können.
> Leute mit nix viel Verstand aber viele Hilfe brauchen. Wir aber nix bei Leute sein und Hande halten können.
> Deshalb meist Rat geben wo am wengsten Aua machen.
> Das wissen von viele Jahre helfen für andere Leute.
> Du auch verstehen?



Wusst ich's doch... ein Held! Aber Haue geht gar nicht! Da solltest doch am Händchenhalten arbeiten


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2011)

Lissy - jetzt mal Klartext. Spar Dir Deinen belehrenden Unterton.
Sei froh daß Du es mit den Behörden in Deinem Umfeld geschafft hast die Dir vorliegenden Fälle für Dich zufriedenstellend zu lösen.
Aber verkneif Dir es bitte uns hier als naiv hinzustellen. Um Dir dazu ein Urteil zu erlauben bist Du bei weitem noch nicht lange genug hier dabei.
Unsere Erfahrung aus 10 Jahren Verbraucherschutz ist nunmal leider eine andere. Wir sind nicht legitimiert eine individuelle Rechtsberatung zu leisten, kennen nur das was uns die Poster in oft hanebüchenem Deutsch und auch nur in Fragmenten schreiben. Wir kennen weder den Menschen der dahinter steht, noch die Behörden die für ihn zuständig sind. Wir können hier nicht mehr als allgemein in ganz Deutschland halbwegs praktikable Lösungen anzubieten die auch der dümmste Fragesteller kapiert. Wenn einer dann mehr wissen will (und auch mit mehr Info rüberkommt) kann man auch detaillierter auf ihn eingehen.
Was wir hier jedenfalls nicht brauchen können sind Klugscheißer die meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben so wie Du.
Sei mal ein Jahr dabei, lies alle Beiträge und versuch die Poster von Deinem Weg zu überzeugen, jeden Tag, jeden Abend. Erarbeite Dir erstmal das übergreifende Wissen das hier vorhanden ist - auch das Wissen was eben entgegen allem Selbstverständnis von Gerechtigkeit eben einfach nicht geht, das Rennen gegen Mauern der Justiz. Googel mal nach Burat und nimm Dir eine Nacht Zeit das alles zu lesen.
In diesem Sinne - kotz nicht bei anderen Leuten in den Türrahmen wenn Du nicht weißt wer dort wohnt


----------



## Teleton (18 November 2011)

LissyGold schrieb:


> Das mit der Kündigung kann man natürlich so sehen. Allerdings sollte man sich dann gleichzeitg darauf einstellen, dass im Ernstfall ein gegnerischer Anwalt diese Vorgehensweise und die vermeintliche Motivation dafür zerpflücken wird.


Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser.


> Denn 1. gibt es keinen rational nachvollziehbaren Grund, ein Abo zu kündigen, das nicht besteht....


Doch, den Scheiß zumindest für die Zukunft zu beenden. Sowas machen Juristen nun mal permanent "vorsorglich" und "hilfsweise" Sachen zu kündigen, anzufechten, zu widerrufen, zurückzutreten. Da gibt es nix zu zerpflücken


> und 2. trete ich mit einer SMS (auch mit einer Kündigungs-SMS) an eine Abo-Nummer in eine Geschäftsbeziehung ein. Hat die bis dato nicht bestanden, wäre diese Vorgehensweise äußerst töricht.


Das ist dieser naive Kleinkinderglaube das Jura wie in Entenhausen funktioniert, "Wer nein sagt begründet einen Vertrag" bzw."Wer kündigt erkennt den Vertrag an". Quatsch, urbane Legende. Verträge kommen zustande durch zwei aufeinander bezogene übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen. Wenn ich in die Bäckerrei gehe und laut rufe "Ich will Eure Mistbrötchen nicht mehr haben" entsteht Deiner Auffassung nach ein Vertrag für Vergangenheit und Zukunft über ein Brötchenabo? Wenn ich auf ein Gespenst schieße wird es lebendig? Warum soll eine Kündigung als Wunsch zur Beseitigung plötzlich als Gegenteil also als Wunsch/Willenserklärung auf Abschluß eines Vertrages angesehen werden.
(Vorsorglich) zu kündigen ist daher nicht töricht, wobei man sich über den Sinn einer nicht beweisbaren Kündigungs-SMS streiten kann.


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Lissy - jetzt mal Klartext. Spar Dir Deinen belehrenden Unterton....  Um Dir dazu ein Urteil zu erlauben bist Du bei weitem noch nicht lange genug hier dabei.....  kennen nur das was uns die Poster in oft hanebüchenem Deutsch und auch nur in Fragmenten schreiben..... die auch der dümmste Fragesteller kapiert.... Was wir hier jedenfalls nicht brauchen können sind Klugscheißer die meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben so wie Du....  kotz nicht bei anderen Leuten in den Türrahmen.....



Wow! Dieser Beitrag ist eines Forums und vor allem eines Moderatoren würdig... diese Sachlichkeit! Keine Spur von belehrendem Unterton... null Arroganz und Klugscheißerei. Nein, ich unterstelle Euch (wer immer das sein soll) keine Naivität, ich unterstelle grundsätzlich niemandem irgendetwas! Wo willst Du das und all das andere, was Du mir unterstellst und was ich Deiner Meinung nach meine, denn bitteschön gelesen haben?  Nirgends! Dieser Ausbruch sagt ausschließlich über DICH etwas aus.

In diesem Sinne: Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Zensieren, bleibt schön unter EUCH, lasst um Himmelswillen niemals Schreiberlinge zu, die sich nicht in ihrem Ohnmachtsgefühl aalen, die nicht herumlamentieren und sich nicht über die ach so böse Welt und die noch bösere Justiz beklagen. Diese klugscheißenden und in den Türrahmen kotzenden Weisheit-mit-dem-Löffel-Fresser, die sich weder die Zeit dafür nehmen, noch die Lust dazu haben, hier ALLE Beiträge durchzulesen (es scheint, als hätten sie doch tatsächlich noch andere Lebensinhalte!) könnten etwas zur Sachaufklärung beitragen oder gar Lösungsansätze aufzeigen..... sie könnten EUER Wolkenkuckucksheim zerstören! 

Ciao und Bussi


----------



## sascha (18 November 2011)

Tschüß.


----------



## Heiko (18 November 2011)

LissyGold schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Zensieren, bleibt schön unter EUCH, lasst um Himmelswillen niemals Schreiberlinge zu, die sich nicht in ihrem Ohnmachtsgefühl aalen, die nicht herumlamentieren und sich nicht über die ach so böse Welt und die noch bösere Justiz beklagen. Diese klugscheißenden und in den Türrahmen kotzenden Weisheit-mit-dem-Löffel-Fresser, die sich weder die Zeit dafür nehmen, noch die Lust dazu haben, hier ALLE Beiträge durchzulesen (es scheint, als hätten sie doch tatsächlich noch andere Lebensinhalte!) könnten etwas zur Sachaufklärung beitragen oder gar Lösungsansätze aufzeigen..... sie könnten EUER Wolkenkuckucksheim zerstören!



Schau, die Sache ist ganz einfach: alle paar Wochen kriecht jemand unter einem Stein vor der meint, er müsste sich nicht informieren, die "alten" Postings nicht durchlesen und er wäre in der Lage, das Rad neu zu erfinden. Nach viel Diskussion und Hin und Her stellt man dann schließlich fest, dass die neuen Räder auch nur rund sind und rollen und sonst nix machen. Wenn jemand keine Lust hat, sich über sein Problem zu informieren und mal ein paar Artikel durchzulesen, dann ist das sein Problem. Dann braucht er aber auch hinterher nicht kommen und rumheulen.

Wir haben jetzt ca. 15 Jahre Erfahrung in Sachen Verbraucherschutz und schon gefühlte 10.000 mal erlebt, wie das so vor sich geht. Und nein, wir zensieren nicht. Den Vorwurf weise ich deutlich zurück. Wir lassen aber auch nicht zu, dass unbedarfte User durch Leute wie Dich verunsichert und zu unsinnigen Aktionen motiviert werden. Und wenn Du damit nicht leben kannst oder willst: das Internet ist groß. Kriech zurück unter Deinen Stein oder such Dir eine andere Spielwiese.


----------



## LissyGold (18 November 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> ......Und nein, wir zensieren nicht. Den Vorwurf weise ich deutlich zurück......



Dann hast Du entweder keine Ahnung oder Du verbreitest bewusst die Unwahrheit, sprich, Du lügst. Und ich animiere unbedarfte User zu unsinnigen Aktionen? Zu welchen denn bitteschön? Man, man, man.... dieser dümmliche Rechtfertigungsversuch ist wirklich allerunterste Schublade!

Abschließend: Ich heule nicht herum und habe es nie getan. Auch diese Vorstellung entspringt ausschließlich Deiner Fantasie. Und nun schreibt schön weiter, was immer IHR (welcher Klüngel das auch immer sein soll) wollt, ich werde mich ab sofort heraushalten, weil mir meine Zeit zu schade ist, um sie mit Internetzombies zu verbringen. Aber OBACHT: Bei der Verbreitung von Halb- und Unwahrheiten und bei Verleumdung hört für mich der Spaß auf! Big Goldy is watching you!


----------



## Heiko (18 November 2011)

Mit dem letzten Posting hast Du Dir die Trollmarke redlich verdient. Geh bitte woanders spielen.


----------

